# medical underwriting (US)



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Καλημέρα
_Στις ΗΠΑ..._​Each state has its own laws concerning the way medical insurance is offered in that state. Some states allow _medical underwriting_, where a compny can refuse to insure a person with a particular medical condition. Other states forbid this.

_Αναχρηματοδότηση_ που μου δίνει ένα λεξικό, σίγουρα δεν είναι. Ούτε _αποδοχή ασφαλιστικού συμβολαίου_ (η άλλη του πρόταση). Μάλλον _*άρνηση αποδοχής ασφαλιστικού συμβολαίου για ιατρικούς λόγους*_ θα το έλεγα. Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο όρος μπορεί να σημαίνει "*άρνηση *ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης για ιατρικούς λόγους" ή κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί underwriting εγώ ξέρω ότι σημαίνει στην ασφαλιστική γλώσσα" ανάληψη ασφάλισης".

Κάπως αλλιώς νομίζω ότι το καταλαβαίνω: το "where a company can refuse..." σημαίνει ότι μερικές πολιτείες επιτρέπουν ιατρική ασφάλιση που προβλέπει και άρνηση σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, δηλαδή δεν έπρεπε να υπάρχει κόμμα εκεί. Δες το έτσι:
Some states allow medical underwriting where a company can refuse to insure a person with a particular medical condition.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα
> _Στις ΗΠΑ..._​Each state has its own laws concerning the way medical insurance is offered in that state. Some states allow _medical underwriting_, where a compny can refuse to insure a person with a particular medical condition. Other states forbid this.
> 
> _Αναχρηματοδότηση_ που μου δίνει ένα λεξικό, σίγουρα δεν είναι. Ούτε _αποδοχή ασφαλιστικού συμβολαίου_ (η άλλη του πρόταση). Μάλλον _*άρνηση αποδοχής ασφαλιστικού συμβολαίου για ιατρικούς λόγους*_ θα το έλεγα. Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο;
> ...



"Δικαίωμα της ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας να αρνηθεί τη σύναψη συμβάσεως για ιατρικούς λόγους/ λόγω του ιατρικού ιστορικού του ασφαλιζομένου". Βέβαια αυτό περιγράφει τον όρο, δεν τον μεταφράζει. Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να αποπειραθούμε κάτι σαν το "αίρεση ιατρικού ιστορικού", "σύναψη ασφαλιστικής σύμβασης υπό την αίρεση του ελέγχου του ιατρικού ιστορικού του ασφαλιζομένου". Τεσπα, ιδέες ρίχνω, φωναχτά σκέφτομαι, εσύ, Δρ, επιλέγεις...

έδιτ: η Αλεξάνδρα έχει δίκιο για τον όρο. έτσι τον δίνουν και τα γενικά λεξικά... οπότε, τί ακριβώς θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 23, 2009)

ОК είναι. Αναφέρετα στην *αξιολόγηση* προσωπικών δεδομένων / πληροφοριών υγείας, βάσει των οποίων ο ασφαλιστής δέχεται, δέχεται με επιπλέον ασφάλιστρο και προϋποθέσεις ή απορρίπτει την αίτηση του ενδιαφερομένου. Χαρακτηριστικό, με τα τεστ γενετικής προδιάθεσης που μπορεί να ζητάνε σε πολιτείες που επιτρέπεται το m.u. από πλευράς ασφαλιστικών εταιρειών.

Τώρα είδα και του R. Και είναι ανάληψη της ασφαλιστικής υποχρέωσης, όπως σωστά λέει η Alex., αλλά medical - με προϋπόθεση αξιολόγησης πρώτα ιατρικού ιστορικού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, η πρότασή μου για την έκφραση medical underwriting είναι απλούστατα "ασφαλιστική κάλυψη περίθαλψης" ή "ιατρική ασφαλιστική κάλυψη" ή σκέτο "ιατρική ασφάλιση".


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2009)

Όσο το σκέφτομαι, τείνω να πιστέψω ότι η "σύναψη ασφαλιστικής σύμβασης υπό την αίρεση του ελέγχου του ιατρικού ιστορικού του ασφαλιζομένου" είναι πιθανώς η ακριβέστερη απόδοση της διαδικασίας. Η ασφαλιστική εταιρία αναλαμβάνει την κάλυψη του ασφαλιστικού κινδύνου (underwriting) κατόπιν ιατρικού ελέγχου (του ιστορικού του δυνάμει αντισυμβαλλομένου της).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

ΟΚ, τελικά καταλήγω ότι μάλλον έχει δίκιο η Αλεξάνδρα στην παρατήρηση ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μετά το underwriting το κόμμα, (που υπάρχει, το τσέκαρα και με το πατομπούκαλο της αβατάρας) οπότε όλα έρχονται πολύ πιο φυσιολογικά, σύμφωνα και με τα λεξικά και με τη λογική, και με την ανάλυσή σας. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 23, 2009)

Γίνομαι κουραστικός, αλλά προς επίρρωση της άποψης που εξέφρασα στο τελευταίο σχόλιό μου (και ουσιαστικά και της άποψης του tsioutsiou): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medical_underwriting

όπου, μεταξύ άλλων, αναφέρεται ότι: "Medical underwriting is an insurance term referring to the use of medical or health status information in the evaluation of an applicant for coverage (typically for life or health insurance). As part of the underwriting process, health information may be used in making two related decisions: whether to offer or deny coverage; and what premium rate to set for the policy...".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2009)

Προτείνω: «ανάληψη ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης με κριτήριο το ιατρικό ιστορικό».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

Ο ορισμός είναι αυτός που δίνει ο τσίουX2:

*What is medical underwriting?*

Many health and life insurance companies use medical underwriting to determine which applications they want to accept, which they want to decline, and which they want to provide a counter-offer. *Any insurance company that asks health related questions is “medically underwriting” your application.* [...]

http://www.healthinsurancefinders.com/advice/medical-underwriting/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά όλους. Ρογέριε, συγγνώμη, αν ανακεφαλαίωσα βιαστικά και άκομψα τη συζήτηση. :)

Επί της ουσίας, νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε όλοι ότι το θέμα στο αρχικό κείμενο (όπως επιβεβαιώνεται και από το απόσπασμα του Ρογέριου από τη βίκι, και από τις παραπομπές ορισμού των Τσίου^2 και της Παλ αύρας) είναι η υπό όρους παροχή υγειονομικής ασφάλισης (ή η άρνησή της ή η περορισμένη παροχή της), όρους _ιατρικής φύσης_.

Αυτό που έψαχνα εξαρχής είναι αν έχουμε τέτοιο πράγμα ορολογικά στα ελληνικά, και φαίνεται να μην έχουμε, αφού η ιδιωτική ασφάλιση δεν είναι ο κανόνας (αν και φαντάζομαι ότι οι ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές θα ακολουθούν και εδώ ανάλογες πρακτικές, χωρίς όμως να τις βαφτίζουν κάπως).

Για την τελική διατύπωση, προφανώς θα μαγειρέψω ένα τουρλού από τις πολλές καλές προτάσεις σας. :)

*Edit:* Και φυσικά, το κόμμα στο πρωτότυπο μπορεί τελικά να βρίσκεται μια χαρά εκεί...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

Στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο που περιγράφεται πιο πάνω: δηλαδή οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες ζητούν ιατρικό ιστορικό ή σε περνάνε από ιατρικές εξετάσεις και έχουν δικαίωμα να εξαιρέσουν από το συμβόλαιο την ασφαλιστική κάλυψη για προϋπάρχουσες ασθένειες. Υποθέτω ότι έχουν δικαίωμα και να αρνηθούν εντελώς να σε ασφαλίσουν, αλλά η συνήθης πρακτική είναι να σε ασφαλίζουν με εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

Με συγχωρείτε αν δε θυμάμαι αν έχει ειπωθεί, δεν προλαβαίνω να ξαναδιαβάσω λεπτομερώς όλο το νήμα, αν ωστόσο λάβουμε υπόψη ότι το underwriting αποδίδεται συνήθως ως *εκτίμηση κινδύνων*, γιατί να μην το πούμε *εκτίμηση ιατρικών κινδύνων*;

Δείτε και εδώ για ορολογία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

Στις ελληνικές ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, υπάρχει τμήμα που λέγεται Underwriting, το χρησιμοποιούν αμετάφραστο, και προφανώς είναι αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα. Οπότε, δεν αποκλείεται να είναι πιο σωστή αυτή η μετάφραση, δηλαδή "εκτίμηση ιατρικών κινδύνων". Όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτομαι τόσο κλίνω προς αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2009)

«Ιατρικός κίνδυνος» είναι ο κίνδυνος που προέρχεται από το ιατρικό ιστορικό ενός ανθρώπου, ή ο κίνδυνος που προέρχεται από έναν ιατρό; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> «Ιατρικός κίνδυνος» είναι ο κίνδυνος που προέρχεται από το ιατρικό ιστορικό ενός ανθρώπου, ή ο κίνδυνος που προέρχεται από έναν ιατρό; :)


Θα έχεις διαβάσει φαντάζομαι τις στατιστικές για εποχές που απεργούν οι γιατροί και μειώνονται οι θάνατοι στα νοσοκομεία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

Από αυτήν την άποψη, η εκτίμηση ασφαλιστικού κινδύνου είναι ο κίνδυνος που έχει να κάνει με την ασφάλιση ή ο κίνδυνος που προέρχεται από έναν ασφαλιστή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Πάπαλα ο Παυλάρας!!! :)

Μήπως είναι καλή ιδέα ένα αποθετήριο αβαταρών για να καταλαβαίνουν κι οι επόμενες γενιές;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως είναι καλή ιδέα ένα αποθετήριο αβαταρών για να καταλαβαίνουν κι οι επόμενες γενιές;



Εξαιρετική ιδέα. Να μπει πάραυτα στη λίστα των to do.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάπαλα ο Παυλάρας!!! :)


Ο Παυλάρας πάπαλα ποτέ. Μόνο για λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά. Εξάλλου η αβατάρα του Φέρμα ήταν ευγενική χορηγία της Κάρι για να ταιριάζει με το νεοαποκτηθέν παρατσούκλι :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο nickel (που αλλάζει τις αβατάρες σαν τα πουκάμισα) σκορπάει τις παλιές δικές του σε σχετικά κάθε φορά νήματα.


Palavra said:


> ...για να ταιριάζει με το νεοαποκτηθέν παρατσούκλι :)


Ποιο παρατσούκλι, δεν καταλαβαίνω...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ποιο παρατσούκλι, δεν καταλαβαίνω...


Ένα που μου κόλλησε εκεί ένας ποταπός τύπος και τώρα όσοι με γνωρίζουν περιμένουν να με αναγνωρίσουν από το μουστάκι


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Να συνοψίσω, μια και τα βρήκα έτοιμα και σερβιρισμένα.

Το κόμμα χρειάζεται, αφού αποφασίστηκε ότι η πρόταση είναι επεξηγηματική.
Περιγράφει αυτό που κάνουν συνήθως οι ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες (εκτός αν διαφημίζουν ότι σε ασφαλίζουν ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας και ιστορικού).

Και μια χορταστική απόδοση (βάσει της ζαζούλειας πρότασης) θα ήταν: ασφάλιση ζωής και υγείας με κριτήριο / ανάλογα με το προσωπικό ιατρικό ιστορικό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ένα που μου κόλλησε εκεί ένας ποταπός τύπος και τώρα όσοι με γνωρίζουν περιμένουν να με αναγνωρίσουν από το μουστάκι


Ο καθ' ου μαθαίνω ότι είναι εξαίρετος κύριος (κι όχι, φυσικά, «ποταπός τύπος» — ακούς εκεί!), κι εσύ θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς emoticons από εδώ: http://www.clipartof.com/gallery/emoticons/mustache.html, κι όταν θέλεις να βάλεις smiley θα χρησιμοποιείς πλέον τον ακόλουθο πίνακα αντιστοιχίσεων:
▪ το *:-D* γίνεται *:-{D*
▪ το *:-(* γίνεται *:-{(*
▪ το *:-ο* γίνεται *:-{ο*
κ.ο.κ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Θα έχεις διαβάσει φαντάζομαι τις στατιστικές για εποχές που απεργούν οι γιατροί και μειώνονται οι θάνατοι στα νοσοκομεία.



Ξυπνά ο ασθενής μετά την επέμβαση.
- Γιατρέ, πριν την εγχείρηση δεν είχατε γένια.
- Δεν είμαι ο γιατρός, παιδί μου, ο άγιος Πέτρος είμαι...


----------



## Aeliane (Jul 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Στις ελληνικές ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, υπάρχει τμήμα που λέγεται Underwriting, το χρησιμοποιούν αμετάφραστο, και προφανώς είναι αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα. Οπότε, δεν αποκλείεται να είναι πιο σωστή αυτή η μετάφραση, δηλαδή "εκτίμηση ιατρικών κινδύνων". Όσο πιο πολύ το σκέφτομαι τόσο κλίνω προς αυτό.



Επειδή είχα στενή σχέση με τον κλάδο παλαιότερα, η ελληνική λέξη που χρησιμοποιούν για το underwriting είναι αντασφάλιση. Κάθε ασφαλιστική εταιρία αντασφαλίζεται, δηλ. ασφαλίζει τους κινδύνους που αναλαμβάνει σε αντασφαλιστή (underwriter), εταιρία με μεγάλη οικονομική δύναμη που θα μπορεί να την καλύψει σε περίπτωση αποζημίωσης. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στις ασφαλίσεις πλοίων. Η ιατρική αντασφάλιση λογικά πρέπει να έχει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσες ή μπορεί και να μην παρέχεται σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις με εμφανή τον κίνδυνο αποζημίωσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2009)

Αν οι ελληνικές ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο underwriting μόνο για την αντασφάλισή τους, δηλαδή τη δική τους ασφαλιστική κάλυψη για την περίπτωση αποζημίωσης, τότε δεν έχει καμιά σχέση μ' αυτό που λέγαμε στο medical underwriting. Δεν έχει σχέση με εκτίμηση ασφαλιστικού κινδύνου που υπάρχει στα συμβόλαια των πελατών.


----------



## Aeliane (Jul 26, 2009)

Μήπως με τον όρο medical underwiritng εννοούν αν το συγκεκριμένο συμβόλαιο καλύπτεται αντασφαλιστικά;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2009)

Aeliane said:


> Μήπως με τον όρο medical underwiritng εννοούν αν το συγκεκριμένο συμβόλαιο καλύπτεται αντασφαλιστικά;


Μάλλον όχι:


Palavra said:


> *What is medical underwriting?*
> 
> Many health and life insurance companies use medical underwriting to determine which applications they want to accept, which they want to decline, and which they want to provide a counter-offer. *Any insurance company that asks health related questions is “medically underwriting” your application.* [...]
> http://www.healthinsurancefinders.com/advice/medical-underwriting/



Επίσης, αυτό που είδα για τον ορισμό του σκέτου underwriting δε φαίνεται να μοιάζει με αυτό που λες. Παραδείγματα από Βίκι:

Underwriting refers to the process that a large financial service provider (bank, insurer, investment house) uses to *assess the eligibility of a customer* to receive their products (equity capital, insurance, mortgage or credit).

Τέλος, στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα στο #13 έχει το _underwriting _ξεχωριστά από την _αντασφάλιση_, άρα φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικούς όρους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2009)

Αυτό συμπεραίνω κι εγώ, ότι στις ελληνικές ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες ονομάζουν "τμήμα underwriting" διαφορετικό πράγμα απ' ό,τι σημαίνει γενικά ο όρος στα αγγλικά, καθώς και το medical underwriting.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Αλ, δε νομίζω ότι στα αγγλικά το underwriting σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από ό,τι στα ελληνικά. «Ανάληψη ασφαλιστικού κινδύνου» το έχει ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης.
Η Investopedia εξηγεί ότι 
The word "underwriter" is said to have come from the practice of having each risk-taker write his or her name under the total amount of risk that he or she was willing to accept at a specified premium.
και γενικά όλοι οι ιστότοποι που είδα το ορίζουν περίπου έτσι:
The process of insuring someone or something. 
http://www.investorwords.com/5136/underwriting.html

Το _αντασφάλιση _ όπως το ορίζει η Aeliane φαίνεται να είναι το reiunsurance.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 27, 2009)

Απλώς επιβεβαιωτικά σ' αυτά που λέει η Palavra και συζητήσαμε εδώ.
Medical underwriting
In the United States, where medical underwriting of private health insurance plans is widespread, most private health insurance providers will use a particular high BMI as a cut-off point in order to raise insurance rates for or deny insurance to higher-risk patients, thereby ostensibly reducing the cost of insurance coverage to all other subscribers in a 'normal' BMI range. The cutoff point is determined differently for every health insurance provider and different providers will have vastly different ranges of acceptability. Many will implement phased surcharges, in which the subscriber will pay an additional penalty, usually as a percentage of the monthly premium, for each arbitrary range of BMI points above a certain acceptable limit, up to a maximum BMI past which the individual will simply be denied admissibility regardless of price. This can be contrasted with group insurance policies which do not require medical underwriting and where insurance admissibility is guaranteed by virtue of being a member of the insured group, regardless of BMI or other risk factors that would likely render the individual inadmissible to an individual health plan


----------

